# Datzendorf und Weißenhäuser Strand ???



## meerforelle1 (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute, weiß vielleicht jemand was 
momentan in Datzendorf oder Weißenhäuser Strand auf Meerforellen los ist?
Und Welche Köder momentan fangen?


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi MeFo1,ich denke mal, dort wird nicht allzuviel los sein!!!
An schleswig-holsteins und MVs Küsten ist vom 1.8. - 31.10. Schonzeit für Meerforelle angesagt. Alsom Geduld geduld geduld...
Der 1.11. ist in Sicht.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Meerforelle 1am Weißenhäuser Strand werden schon wieder ganz gut Meerforellen gefangen. Allerdings sind auch immer wieder kleine oder braune Meerforellen dabei. Die köderwahl spielt momentan kaum eine Rolle. Wenn die Forellen da sind fängst Du sie mit Blinkern, Wobblern und Fliegen. Die besten Chancen hat man in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung. Die Farben der Köder spielen auch noch keine große Rolle. Wenn die eine Farbe nichts bringt dann sollte man ruhig mal wechseln und was anderes probieren. Ansonsten in der Dämmerung Sw/Rot/Silber oder Sw/Rot.       An den Wochenenden ist aber schon wieder ziemlich viel Betrieb dort. Denk auch an die Schutzzonen an den Bacheinläufen die seit heute wieder gelten!Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Frankydie Schonzeit in Schleswig-Holstein gilt nur für gefärbte Fische!Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Thomas,ich weiß, aber trotzdem würde ich zu 99,9% jede Mefo zurücksetzen...Bei uns hier geht die Schonzeit ab 1.11. los - egal, ob gefärbt oder nicht.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Broesel (2. Oktober 2001)

Petri zusammen,uff...das mit der Schonzeit ist ein ganz anderes Thema... und doch ziemlich wichtig!Auch für diesen Beitragie Schonzeit für Meerforelle und Lachs ist in Schleswig Holstein vom 01.10-31.12. Dieses ist allerdings nur für braune (gefärbte) Fische gültig. Silberne Fische mit losen Schuppen dürfen entnommen werden.So..und nun zum Thema....in Dazendorf und Weißenhaus werden schon wieder Fische gefangen. Allerdings sind die meisten Fische gefärbt oder sogenannte "Sportforellen", die mal gerade ihre 40 cm voll haben. Ich jedenfalls würde diese  Fische auch wieder zurücksetzen. Ab mindestens 45 cm werden die Fische erst interessant...zumindest für mich.Jedenfalls kommt langsam wieder Leben in die Küstengewässer und der Dorsch macht sich auch langsam wieder breit.

------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Broeseljo hast recht, 45 cm ist auch mein selbst ernanntes Mindestmaß! Das mit den Forellen um 40 cm stimmt aber die Heringe halten sich dort momentan wieder auf und das bedeutet das die großen Forellen auch nicht weit sind. Dorsche wurden am Sonntag auch wieder einiege erbeutet allerdings eher kleine. Das Problem dort, wie auch woanders, sind mal wieder die Netze. Am sonntag war dort mal wieder alles dicht gemacht mit Netzen. Und die Nebenerwerbsfischer behaupten auch noch das die Fische sich nicht in den Netzen verfangen weil sie um die Netze drumherum schwimmen!Gruß
Thomas


----------



## meerforelle1 (2. Oktober 2001)

Petri zusammen,ich möchte euch allen für die guten Antworten
Danken und nätürlich werde auch ich nur
silberne mit losen Schuppen und mindestens
50 cm mitnehmen.


----------



## havkat (2. Oktober 2001)

@meerforelle1
Weiß nicht ob Du Fliege oder Eisen wirfst, aber da das Wasser immer noch recht "warm" ist würde ich, auf jeden Fall, 1-2 Stunden in die Dunkelheit hinein fischen.
Meine Favoriten sind dann "komplettpechschwarze" Köder. An der Spinnrute ist der "Gladsax"-Wobbler immer meine erste Wahl. Fliege: "Sort Cigar" mit kurzen Rucken, furchend an der Oberfläche gefischt. (Gibt Hammerbisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) geht aber am Besten bei ganz ruhigem Wasser. Sonst schwarze Montana oder Muddler "versenkt" angeboten.
Wünsch Di wat!

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Oktober 2001)

Bei uns ist das Mindestmaß bereits 45 Zentimeter und ich bin der Meinung das sollte ruhig 50 sein. An den lütten Dingern ist doch eh nichts dran. 

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2001)

@ Jörg:
ja, das hab ich Ostern schon bemerkt - nix dran an Euren Mefos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich denke auch, alles unter 50 cm ist viel zu lütt!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (3. Oktober 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Um diese Jahreszeit sammeln sich immer viele Gefärbte in der Hohwachter Bucht. Die lütten Grönlander besser in Ruhe lassen. Die Mindestmasse von 40 bzw. 45cm sind, in meinen Augen, ein Witz. So ein Fisch ist noch nicht mal geschlechtsreif!! Der Sinn eines Schonmaßes ist doch, dem Fisch die Chance zu geben mindestens einmal für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Die Fischerei auf Grönländer  richtet nur Schaden an! Mein persönliches Maß ist mindestens 50cm. Um diese Jahreszeit blanke  Fische zurückzusetzen mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Diese Fische steigen , mit Sicherheit, nicht mehr auf sondern "überspringen".

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## meerforelle1 (3. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute,
ich war mit einem Kollegen am Dienstag und 
Mittwoch am Weißenhäuser Strand aber es war leider nicht mein Tag.
Zuerst ist mein Auto kaputt gegangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dann hatte ich eine schöne Meerforelle dran
doch die sagte kurz vor meinem Ketscher
tschüß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und zum Schluß hatte ich dann auch noch ganz zum überfluß eine schönen Rutenbruch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tja was soll ich dazu sagen ???


----------



## havkat (4. Oktober 2001)

Na wat wohl?
SCHE***E!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## hecht24 (9. Oktober 2001)

na das hoert sich ja gut an.
muss denn wohl wieder an die ostsee fahren

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## havkat (9. Oktober 2001)

Interessant, Hochinterssant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (10. Oktober 2001)

Moin,
im moment scheint es in Dazendorf richtig zu brummen. 4 Belly Boot Angler hatten pro Person 8 Super gute Dorsche und eine 8 Pfund MF. Beim Brandungsangeln konnte ich bis 23:00 Uhr die MF beobachten wie sie raeuberten.

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

          www.funfishingteam.de


----------

